
Underused part of electromagnetic spectrum gets optics boost from metamaterial - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-underused-electromagnetic-spectrum-optics-boost.html
======
bookofjoe
>Terahertz metasurface ultra-thin collimator for power enhancement

[https://www.osapublishing.org/oe/abstract.cfm?uri=oe-28-15-2...](https://www.osapublishing.org/oe/abstract.cfm?uri=oe-28-15-22165)

